# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  جنوب إفريقيا -الجزائر وتونس – جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية .. قمتا الدور ربع النهائي

## مرهف

*  جنوب إفريقيا -الجزائر و تونس – جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية .. قمتا الدور ربع النهائي


  
تعتبر  مباراتا جنوب إفريقيا -الجزائر و تونس – جمهورية  الكونغو  الديمقراطية,  قمتا الدور ربع النهائي للطبعة الثانية لبطولة  إفريقيا  للاعبين المحليين  لكرة القدم (شان 2011) المقررة يومي الجمعة و  السبت.

ولن   تكون مهمة المنتخب  الجزائري الذي يسجل مشاركته الاولى في  “الشان”   سهلة أمام جنوب إفريقيا التي كسبت مبارياتها الثلاث في الدورة  خلال  الدور  الاول إضافة للمنتخب الكاميروني القوي. ويطمح لاعبي “الخضر”  للتأهل  للدور  نصف النهائي على أقل تقدير, ولبلوغ هذا الهدف على أشبال  المدرب بن  شيخة  الارتقاء بمستوى لعبهم للطموح بالظفر بالبطاقة المؤهلة  للدور  القادم.

وقال   لاعب الوسط الجزائري حسين مترف ” يجب أن نخوض هذا اللقاء دون  حسابات  ووضع  نصب أعيننا تحقيق التأهل. المقابلة ستكون صعبة بالتأكيد  للفريقين.  نحن  جاهزون لموعد هذا الجمعة”. نفس التفاؤل يطبع صفوف منتخب  جنوب إفريقيا  الذي  يسعى لاعبوه للمواصلة على نفس المنوال وتاكيد مسيرته  الموفقة منذ  بداية  الدورة.

مدرب  منتخب “البافانا بافانا” سيمون نغومان  سيعتمد مجددا على ثنائي  الهجوم  المكون منشونغوي (3 أهداف) شابانغو (هدف  واحد) لصنع الفارق أمام  الفريق  الجزائري. وينتظر مدرب جنوب إفريقيا أن تكون  مباراة أمام الجزائر  صعبة   لكنه قال الكثير من الاشياء الايجابية عن  لاعبيها. وفي هذا الشأن  أوضح  سيمون نغومان “ستكون المباراة متوازنة.  الجزائر فريق صعب ويجب أخذه   بالكثير من الجدية”.


تونس تتحدى منتخب جمهورية كونغو الديمقراطية


وسيقابل   المنتخب التونسي رائد المجموعة الثالثة ب 7 نقاط جمهورية  الكونغو   الديمقراطية حامل اللقب القاري في مباراة تعد بالكثير. ويبدي  أشبال المدرب   سامي الطرابلسي بقيادة المهاجم الذوادي, الذين فاجئوا  المتتبعين في  الدور  الاول, عزيمة كبيرة للظهور بوجه جيد وإسعاد جماهيرهم  فيما تبقى من   المنافسة. وقال الذوادي ” سنبذل كل ما في وسعنا لتجاوز عقبة  المنتخب   الكونغولي. ستكون المقابلة صعبة لكن نحن متفائلون و واثقون في   إمكانياتنا”.  أما منتخب الكونغو الديمقراطية الذي تأهل بصعوبة لهذا الدور   من المنافسة,  قدم أداءا لم يقنع المتتبعين في الدور الاول. ” بعض  اللاعبين  وبالخصوص  المهاجمين يعانون من الارهاق بعد موسم شاق مع نادي تي  بي  مازيمبي. نأمل رغم  هذا في إجتياز الدور ربع النهائي”, قال المدرب  الكونغو  سانتوس مونبيلي.


السودان مرشح بقوة للتأهل على حساب النيجر





وتصب   التكهنات بقوة في صالح منتخب البلد المضيف السودان للتأهل للنصف  النهائي   على حساب النيجر الذي حقق المفاجأة بتخطيه لدور المجموعات أمام  فرق  تفوقه  خبرة على غرار منتخبات غانا وبدرجة أقل رواندا.         ومن   المتوقع أن  يواصل السودانيون بقيادة المدرب عبد الله مازدا مسيرتهم في هذه   الدورة بعد  أن وفق زملاء المدثر كاريكا في أداء دور أول مشجع رغم مشكل   نقص الفعالية في  الهجوم بتسجيلهم لهدفين فقط.         لكن رئيس إتحادية   النيجر إبراهيم  ياكو يرى الامور من زاوية أخرى ويؤمن بقدرة الفريق في   تحقيق المعجزة وصنع  المفاجأة. ” لا يخيفنا أي فريق. نحن قادرون على هزم   السودان والمرور للدور  نصف النهائي”, قال المسؤول النيجيري بكل ثقة.


الكاميرون يريد المواصلة في نفس الديناميكية





بعد   فوزه بمقابلاته الثلاث في الدور الاول, يعتبر المنتخب الكاميروني  من  أبرز  المرشحين للتتويج باللقب القاري. في الدور ربع النهائي امام  أنغولا  سيعمل  زملاء مونكام للفوز معولين على قوتهم وتماسكهم في الخطوط  الثلاثة  وتأكيد  علو كعبهم في هذه الدورة رغم فوزهم الصعب على رواندا (2-1)  في  المباراة  الاخيرة.


وفيما يلي برنامج مباريات الدور ربع النهائي (التوقيت الجزائري):


– الجمعة 18 فبراير:


ملعب الخرطوم  :  جنوب إفريقيا -الجزائر (00ر15)

ملعب الهلال     : السودان – النيجر (30ر18)

– السبت 19 فبراير:

ملعب المريخ   : الكاميرون – أنغولا (00ر15)

ملعب الخرطوم : تونس – جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية. 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسلم يا مدير
*

----------

